# برنامج ISIS Proteus_7.4_Sp3



## موائع (6 أغسطس 2009)

هذا هو رابط البرنامج :
http://rapidshare.com/files/170201339/Proteus_7.4_Sp3_setup_sonsivri.com.rar
رابط الكراك :
http://rs146gc.rapidshare.com/files/170740810/5150877/Proteus_7.4_sp3_patch_6.2_sonsivri.com.rar
رابط تحديث الرخصة :
http://rs786tl3.rapidshare.com/files/219158375/4331058/33572.rar
نتمنى أن تستفيدوا من البرنامج فى عمل دوائر التحكم وعمل محاكاة لها ورؤيتها وهى تعمل.


----------



## alsaneyousef (7 أغسطس 2009)

بارك اللة فيك يااخي لكن ,رابط تحديث الرخصة فية, فايرس,


----------



## medo_saied8 (30 أكتوبر 2009)

*تسلم يا باشمهندس يا جامد*

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## claude001 (22 مارس 2011)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------

